# كورسيه اصلي الامريكي كورسيه حليمة بولند



## kafh (16 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اخواتي يوجد عندي كورسيه نحت الجسم وهي مختارة بعناية من اجود الانواع 

من اهم فوائد الكورسيه
يشد البطن ومع الاستمرار باستخدامه يحدد الجسم
ومفيد جدا لحالات النفاس لانه اسهل من المشد الاندنوسي
اذا جربتيه مابتستغنين عنه 
وخاصه في المناسبات 
والاهم ان لبس الكورسيه مخفي ولا يوضح تحت الملابس


والطلبيه توصل خلال اسبوع والشحن على حسب الشركه الي تبينها ارامكس او فدكس او زاجل وطبعا ارخص شي زاجل
والتحويل عن طريق الراجحي والدفع مسبق

الكورسيهات المتوفرة حاليا نوعين 

وهي من اجود انواع الكورسيه المتوفرة في الاسواق

الاول
كورسيه امريكي اصلي
(كورس حليمه بولند)


1-

550 ريال









النوع الثاني
صيني
تقليد هاي كوالتي

2-
130 ريال








3-
140 ريال








4-

130 ريال







5-
130 ريال







6-
130 ريال

,,,,,في لون اسود وابض







7-
200 ريال
في منه لون ابيض ساده






8-
170 ريال







9-
130 ريال
,,,,,,في لون موف






10-
150 ريال
في منه لون بنفسجي واسود واحمر وعشبي







11-
140 ريال






12-
130 ريال






13-
140 ريال






14-
200 ريال

...في لون بنفسجي







15-
200ريال







16-
200 ريال
في لون ازرق وبنفسجي







17-
200 ريال






18-
200 ريال







19-

200 ريال








اللي تبي تكلمني على 0544595192

وللنساء فقط

الرجال ارجوكم اتقو الله اخواتكم المسلمات 

*ملاحظة : يتوفر الوان وانواع اخرى اتصلي بي واعطيك روابط المواضيع 
تتفرجي عليها وتختاري مايناسبك*
​

يرجى التواصل مع صاحبة الاعلان على البيانات المرفقة للاعلان 

مع خالص الاحترام والتقدير


 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 



​


----------

